# Bit of a noob question



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

What is the best way to access this forum on an iPhone?

I am sure there must be an iOS friendly way to visit here, but I can't seem to figure it out.

:-/

*ForumCat*


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

TapTalk


----------



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

MildredM said:


> TapTalk


Wow! fast reply

Thank you, I will search that out in the App Store now.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MildredM said:


> TapTalk





ForumCat said:


> Thank you, I will search that out in the App Store now.


You may have found it anyway but it's a tiny bit different - "Tapatalk"


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> TapTalk


Is that the premium edition??


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Is that the premium edition??


It must be the plumber's edition...


----------



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

This is my first use of TapaTalk

Hope it works.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Is that the premium edition??


A, a, a . . . It's MY edition! LOLOLOLOLOLOL I honestly thought it WAS TapTalk


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> A, a, a . . . It's MY edition! LOLOLOLOLOLOL I honestly thought it WAS TapTalk


Tap twice and ask for Mildred!

Although I doubt there's anybody home.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, Tapatalk works*. Too well. Having the forum on your phone just a click away sounds like a good idea but I'd probably be a multi millionaire if I hadn't discovered Tapatalk... I now need a 'self discipline' app (easy, Tiger!) to stop me from foruming my life away! It also makes hosting and posting images a breeze.

*OK, except for forum polls. It doesn't like them. You won't even realise there is a poll you could vote on, as it just shows up as a normal thread. Also you get a load of intrusive ads but alas not the forum ads. You get what Tapatalk wants you to see. You may not care too much about the ads but actually CFUK is one of the few sites that has ads from forum sponsors (roasters, kit suppliers etc) that you might actually prefer to be able to see and click on.

Sent from my sofa using Tapatalk

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> A, a, a . . . It's MY edition! LOLOLOLOLOLOL I honestly thought it WAS TapTalk


Are you a blonde


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Are you a blonde


In your dreams


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Tap twice and ask for Mildred!
> 
> Although I doubt there's anybody home.


Well that's nice isn't it. You try to help some new forum member and then get a load of Snake-abuse.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

Well it seems that it does work, it will be nice to make a few new friends and what better way than over a cup of coffee?

The app means that I can keep up to date when I am away from my trusty iMac.

Thanks for the help guys.

*ForumCat*


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

MildredM said:


> A, a, a . . . It's MY edition! LOLOLOLOLOLOL I honestly thought it WAS TapTalk


Wish there was a "I bloody love this" button. Although maybe there is on the exclusive TapTalk


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

No. TapTalk is very similar to Tapatalk, but has a heavy duty extra large LIKE button!!!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> No. TapTalk is very similar to Tapatalk, but has a heavy duty extra large LIKE button!!!
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


IIrc it can be set to automatic!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I was just about to edit my post to add that!



___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ForumCat said:


> Well it seems that it does work, it will be nice to make a few new friends and what better way than over a cup of coffee?
> 
> The app means that I can keep up to date when I am away from my trusty iMac.
> 
> ...


I have made some lovely friends here. And @Snakehips.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> IIrc it can be set to automatic!


I am struggling to see the small Like button - all the print has work off!


----------

